# Smoked Octopus Over Wheat-Free Spaghetti!!!!



## leah elisheva (Sep 28, 2013)

Happy weekend great smoky folk! I smoked great octopus today for 25 minutes (just mopped through grapeseed oil first) and layered that over wheat-free "brown rice & flax" spaghetti, with olive oil and caraway seeds - paired with Bordeaux - and it was WON-DER-FUL!!!!

Cheers and here's to today!!!! - Leah













DSCF3048.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 28, 2013


















DSCF3050.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 28, 2013


----------



## davidhef88 (Sep 28, 2013)

I must say that looks pretty darn good.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Sep 28, 2013)

Now were talking.  Did you brine or marinate the octopus?  What temp did you bring it too? Was it local?

 I love pickled baby octopus. I can only get it at a Hong Kong restaurant in Spokane.  Have you tried pickling it?

Good job, it looks wonderful.

Tom


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you David, and Tom! It was superb!!! I grill octopus a couple times per week (and yes, pickled is good too) but smoked was the softest, most savory (without any brine or salt added whatsoever) and the smell was downright hypnotic!

It really was a masterful pairing with the tobacco-esque, woody, leather, and coffee notes of the Bordeaux! The soft and succulent octopus pieces just twirled beautifully with each taste of the spaghetti too, and the caraway seeds lent an aroma which complemented the smoldering and alluring one of the mollusk meat so well! A new favorite method for me, for certain!

As for temps, my quite simpleton and temporary "all in one" smoker doesn't have a thermometer on it, but I am guessing that it was on the low side of high, as far as heat is concerned. Fantastic stuff!

Happy Sunday to all!!!! - Leah


----------



## mr t 59874 (Sep 29, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> Thank you David, and Tom! It was superb!!!
> 
> It really was a masterful pairing with the tobacco-esque, woody, leather, and coffee notes of the Bordeaux! The soft and succulent octopus pieces just twirled beautifully with each taste of the spaghetti too, and the caraway seeds lent an aroma which complemented the smoldering and alluring one of the mollusk meat so well!


What a wonderful description.  Makes my mouth water.

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 29, 2013)

Wow! Live octopus! Wish I could get it here. Great looking meal!


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks Tom! And DirtSailor! It really was lovely!!! Cheers and warm wishes, Leah


----------

